

Olympic committee banning 3G-Wifi Access points at venues - imaginator
http://mobilesociety.typepad.com/mobile_life/2012/07/can-you-really-forbid-3g-to-wi-fi-bridges-at-the-olympics.html

======
ChuckMcM
The question this post raises is can one 'legally' ban personal 3G hotspots?
And the answer is, I suspect, that on your ticket which you need to be in any
of the Olympic venues, it says that you agreed when you bought it to be bound
by the rules the organizers might impose on you. And this is one of their
rules, and so your bound by it.

That said, there are lots of access points provided and managing a dense AP
infrastructure with un-sanctioned broadcasters is pretty difficult. Channel
conflicts can take other paying customers right off the air and result in
poorer service for everyone. That said, I notice they don't have any problem
with people carrying in a multiport ethernet switch and letting other devices
share their connectivity that way...

------
imaginator
The list is here:
[http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/2...](http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/25/44/06/Prohibitedandrestricteditemslists_Neutral.pdf):

– Personal/private wireless access points and 3G hubs (smart devices such as
Android phones, iPhone and tablets are permitted inside venues, but must not
be used as wireless access points to connect multiple devices)

I wonder if they have through through how they plan on enforcing this control
freakery?

